# New to agility- video of Lisette's third lesson!



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Third lesson?! She is a natural, for sure! Great video


----------



## Littlelisette (Mar 12, 2014)

The trainer said she's a fast learner but I don't have anything to compare it to  Is she good??


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Littlelisette said:


> The trainer said she's a fast learner but I don't have anything to compare it to  Is she good??


The agility people can chime in, but I think she looks very good!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

She looks very good to me ! Am I hearing things or do you speak french to her?


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Yes, indeed, that's very good progress for three lessons. Sequences already! Nice! A very good stay at the start, nice blind cross in there (whether you meant to do that or not!). You're off to a great start!

--Q


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

Lisette is so keen! How old is she and how tall at the shoulder? I am going to show agility someday when Fenton is old enough to train. I used to run/show at Masters level years ago with an Australian Shepherd. I am wondering how different this experience will be with an oversized toy poodle and whom he'll be running against. He is expected to mature at 12 inches!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I liked your video - she looks so cute! I am sure it is fun working with her too!


----------



## Granberry (Nov 17, 2014)

Wow, that was awesome!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Another big "WOW!" here....just 3 lessons? She really is a fast learner!!


----------



## Littlelisette (Mar 12, 2014)

No French- sometimes Japanese though!


----------



## Littlelisette (Mar 12, 2014)

I actually don't know how tall she is- I need to check  She just turned 3 and is just under 5 pounds though so she is quite small even for a toy.


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

That video is awesome!


----------



## SandraJ (Jul 19, 2016)

Three lessons? That's crazy! How does she even understand what is expected of her in just a few lessons? She must be an amazingly quick learner.

I spent years at agility training with my greyhound, and never managed to do such a nice, controlled run.


----------

